
Using Django Forms With Pylons - mcav
http://marcuscavanaugh.com/posts/pylons-django-forms/
======
mcav
I never thought I'd say that, but now that I use Django Forms with Pylons, I
don't want to go back. I've converted my startup's forms into Django forms,
and it really fits together nicely.

The glue code I posted is just a few hundred lines, so it's not a problem to
maintain. And I know that Django won't change things on their end without
plenty of advance warning.

No more @validate decorator for me, that's for sure.

